
del.icio.us is now an unconfigured Apache install - divbzero
http://www.del.icio.us/
======
idlewords
I'm patching servers, and the site has such a complex environment that it
always takes me a few days to figure out how to run it again. It'll be back.

EDIT: it was never gone, you doofuses are clicking on www.del.icio.us or
something. Everybody in this thread owes me a beer.

~~~
emayljames
Just curious. Is there a reason to not redirect the www. to the non-www. ?

~~~
idlewords
Laziness and the fact that del.icio.us just costs me money, while if I work on
Pinboard I can earn money.

------
joecool1029
While I'm enjoying everyone falling over themselves in this thread the really
amusing part is all the people confused this isn't loading because they use
Chrome, which hides the www that shouldn't be there in the URL.

Thanks Google for the entertainment!

~~~
FreeFull
Seems like the mobile version of Firefox does the same thing.

------
noizejoy
I don’t think it should have the www in the url. This url looks different than
the submitted one: [https://del.icio.us/](https://del.icio.us/)

~~~
divbzero
Interesting. As of 3 hours ago [https://del.icio.us/](https://del.icio.us/)
simply returned:

    
    
      Internal Server Error

~~~
fouc
refresh page

~~~
ssalka
I actually get this too - clicking the link works, but directly entering
`del.icio.us` into my address bar gives an Internal Server Error page

------
teinac
I was both a fan of del.icio.us (yahoo times) and later pinboard.in, but I'm
more and more loosing faith and trust in the guy who operates it. No mobile
apps (all third party, relatively unreliable, to one that I've used
disappeared from the store overnight). Sometimes slow or down and no status
page. Twitter account is being used for political messages on US politics (no
objection against the expression of opinion - but why can't he use a personal
twitter account instead of mixing it up with his business?). The Chrome addon
broke and didn't get fixed (using an unofficial clone now). At least it's
possible to export the bookmarks as html,xml,json - which I do regularly.

(Having said that: I have been a paying customer for years).

~~~
bananaheel
Your experience mirrors my own. While I had hopes that pinboard would stay
stable, perhaps even slowly add features over time I’ve seen the opposite. The
lack of status page has left me thinking that perhaps I should ping the
maintainer to ask if some downtime is planned. Alas their twitter account
doesn’t appear to be business related.

I’m on the lookout for a replacement but not many competitors can match the
open data format.

~~~
j_crick
Having had the concerns and experienced the issues described, I eventually
built a clone of Pinboard and now run it privately. Added Telegram bot and iOS
shortcuts for dumping links, adjusted tag system for my needs, and so on.
Having control over your bookmark archive feels great, and then you can
transform it into some kind of a knowledge management system like
Zettelkasten. In any case I don’t see how the author is going to work on
Pinboard being busy as he is with other issues.

------
nif2ee
The https address surprisingly isn't
[https://del.icio.us/](https://del.icio.us/)

~~~
fouc
It is ssl'd for me

------
emersonrsantos
I think this was first of the short URLs that played with words and TLD’s that
I remember.

~~~
sneak
I think djb’s [https://cr.yp.to](https://cr.yp.to) predates it slightly.
(They’re called domain hacks, fwiw.)

------
austincodesa
Was it not acquired by the founder of pinboard.in?

~~~
byoung2
Whois lists Ceglowski Maciej as the tech contact, and he is the owner of
Pinboard. It doesn't explain why he would let it point to a vanilla Apache
install and not point it at something useful

~~~
aaronbwebber
I would say that leaving it pointing to a vanilla Apache install is pretty on-
brand for Maciej. He's currently busy with election-related journalism, but
I'm guessing that this thread will eventually get his attention and he will
get around to having it redirect to pinboard.in.

~~~
zargon
"Election-related journalism" is a polite way to put it. And this has been the
situation for what, 5 years? One of these days I need to take a weekend and
get myself off that abandonware.

------
orliesaurus
this is really sad :(

